# 48 8N governor issues.



## Dennis Sampson (Sep 14, 2019)

Hi everyone. I'm new to any kind of on-line forums. I hope this isn't too long of a post. I've looked through this site a little bit don't see anywhere this was posted. I am going through and cleaning up my father's 1948 early model 8N he bought from the original owner, to use for brush hogging. It sat unused for about 8 years before he brought it to me to try to get running again. I've replaced or updated the coil, points and condenser, plugs, wires(copper core),cap and rotor, carb (was rusted shut so had to get a new aftermarket one). replaced intake and exhaust gasket, head gasket, ignition switch, push button starter, and a new governor. Compression is good but not great, as expected with a tractor this old. I've since got it running, But while it will idle perfectly and will move in first gear. It will not power up in another gear. It seems to bog down even on a flat road. I've checked the linkages from the throttle to governor and that has been adjusted and seems fine. My trouble is this. When I try to throttle up. With the throttle lever in the first notch it idles fine, when I got to the second notch the engine is already at half throttle and in the third notch, the engine is revving wide open. And seems like it is over revving. The housing on the new governor I put on is about 20 mm thicker than the old governor. So makes it the linkage arms that much closer to the carb. I've tried to bend the gov. to carb linkage to make it shorter but doesn't seem to help. Is the governor on an early 8N different from a later 8N? I'm mechanically inclined. But tractors are new to me. Would love to get this running and out of my garage. Thanks for the help.


----------

